# Removable tableHas anyone out there



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Has anyone out there removed the fixed table and replaced it with a 'stowable' able.

Neil


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Always the first job when I buy a new van, I wrap it up and put it in the garage at home, you will be amazed at the amount of room it creates.

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the previous owner of our Hymer had put a smaller top on the plinth of ours, but after a while we removed it completely and replaced it with a top bought form the internet and fiamma leg / cone bases, and have now got a Fiamma tripod base so it can be used outside as well. Loads of space created, and an easy set up for mealtimes.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We took ours out after the second trip as it was just too big. We bought a caravan table on eBay and we stow it on the drop down bed whilst travelling and behind the passenger seat when swivelled round when we are pitched.

We can take it outside too when we BBQ too - always a bonus  

Just do it Neil, you will be amazed at how much room you have.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

As others have done I removed the table from our Rapido. It was large and weighed a ton! Initially we used a small table from Ikea but it was difficult to keep from moving about when travelling. Finally bought a pine top from Wickes and used the leg and wall fixings from the original table. Perfect- size is right and lightweight

Barry


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Our original table is big and hefty. We fancied something smaller and found a wooden wardrobe door at the bargain corner at Ikea. Sawing that in half, adding a cheap leg and a suitable hinge gave us something much more suited to the 2 of us. We also have a spare top.
However we'd have to replace the original if we wanted to make up the occasional bed.


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Neil

Have a look at this

http://www.coleman.eu/p-25847-6-in-1-camping-table.aspx

We bought one of these lightweight Coleman tables after removing the original heavy and bulky original. The only down side are the screw holes left in the floor 😒

This table is great as most of the time there's only two of us, so we just use one half of the table. It's easy to store under the bed and only takes a minute to set up. It's nice to be able to use it outside as well.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Another vote for the Coleman 6 in 1 table -- provided you are not clumsy, ie if you knock against it the wine is spilled.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

chermic said:


> We took ours out ... We bought a ... table ... and we stow it on the drop down bed whilst travelling...


Same for us in our B544

Rgds
CD


----------

